# mobil 1 0w-40 for $4!



## 2.Slow_&_CC (Jul 4, 2010)

Not sure if somebody may have mentioned this already, but just saw when you order mobil 1 0w-40 euro formula on advance auto's website, and then pick up in store, you get it for $4/qt. figure i'd share the info, looks like the deal is going on till Dec. 1st.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow. You are the man. Thank you. I just ordered the max 12 quarts and will be picking it up tomorrow. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## branedamag (Mar 8, 2008)

2.Slow_&_CC said:


> Not sure if somebody may have mentioned this already, but just saw when you order mobil 1 0w-40 euro formula on advance auto's website, and then pick up in store, you get it for $4/qt. figure i'd share the info, looks like the deal is going on till Dec. 1st.


SWEET! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

PepBoys has a similar deal.


----------



## wingnut52003 (May 19, 2010)

I love cheap good oil thanx


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

Any word on this happening again?


----------



## jerem0621 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just put 5-40 Quaker State VW502 approved European Blend in my 09 2.5 Jetta. I found it at Big Lots for $4.00 a quart. They had a few cases there. 

It is worth a look


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

Might have to drag my butt to an Advance Auto. Thanks!


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*not here*

just checked, twice that in 12571.


----------

